# ~Nightime Chat Come on in~



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

~Nightime Chat Come on in~ whats going on everybody? I am tired and have much more trimming to do. I am avoiding it by posting on here in between twigs. Hope everyone is well and having a good night.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao::heart:2dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey friends!

Good here...wish my neck would pop.  Its kinky...needs help.  (get yer mind outta the gutter. )


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Oct 14, 2009)

checking in....... completely bored out me mind... my xbox is not reading my games so yea im bored... im usually on xbox live 24/7


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

I just watched South Park and Butters became a pimp. Now I am watching King of the Hill and Bobby has a grow room in his closet. Sorry, I'm stoned and I just thought that was funny.:ccc:

Now Bobby has his dad at the Head Shop buying better grow lights


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, never saw that episode and I love KOTH.  The fake city it takes place in, is a 'real' city close to where I grew up, so I am kinda partial.  I still think Bevis n Butthead was modeled after an old boyfriend of mine and his buddy...

:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*hello :ciao: ,,,,,,hows the trimming doing ,,,got any more done *


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> OMG, never saw that episode and I love KOTH. The fake city it takes place in, is a 'real' city close to where I grew up, so I am kinda partial. I still think Bevis n Butthead was modeled after an old boyfriend of mine and his buddy...
> 
> :rofl:


 
I know where that "real" city is. I am very familiar with it and can get to it in just a few minutes.

Bobby was only growing roses. It was still funny.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 14, 2009)

I stashed two "fairly dry" hanging plants aside. Need a few days break.  I am trimmed out and sooo happy with my meds. I have puffed for around 35 years. That Northern Lights has got the best mouth watering flavor i have ever had. The stone is perfect.....   Silver tip, train wreck, Purple Urkle,Violator Kush,NL & some "new" Holland strain.   mmmmmm  Yummmm, huh?                 *grins


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Oct 14, 2009)

haha i havent seen king of the hill in a long time.... and every episode was hilarious...


----------



## daddyo (Oct 14, 2009)

hows the neck smokin mom?
i too have neck/back crickin issues...
i got an inversion table recently, i love it.
i get all bonged up and go hang upside down for a bit,
let gravity strech out what its been squashing down all these years.
i think it actually is helping  
2dog, what, you puttin plastic wrap on your keyboard?
keep your keys from gettin sticky


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bevis n Butthead was modeled after an old boyfriend of mine and his buddy...


 

Huh huhuh huhuh huh..... _Really_???


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Oct 14, 2009)

i can only get my hands on swag and some idk dro haha very sad..... i wish i could try some northern lights or some kush i cant wait till i get my grow started then finly ill have so quality medz


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Oct 14, 2009)

helo it has bean a long times sens i was on the sight.im doog gud.how are you.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Oct 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ~Nightime Chat Come on in~ whats going on everybody? I am tired and have much more trimming to do. I am avoiding it by posting on here in between twigs. Hope everyone is well and having a good night.


 
:hubba:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Huh huhuh huhuh huh..... _Really_???


 
:rofl: hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 14, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I just watched South Park and Butters became a pimp. Now I am watching King of the Hill and Bobby has a grow room in his closet. Sorry, I'm stoned and I just thought that was funny.:ccc:
> 
> Now Bobby has his dad at the Head Shop buying better grow lights



Yeah man, I tell ya what, man. That dang ol' Internet, man. You just go on there and point and click. Talk about W-W-dot-W-com. An' lotsa nekkid chicks on there, man. Click. Click. Click. Click. Click. It's real easy, man.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive arrived. 
Dont know what Im doing. Just tired and bored.
Was thinkin bout snatchin a bud off my plant and tryin it. 
Didnt though. Couldnt decide which bud to snatch. 

Now. Hmm. I sat down to look up something for the wife. I just cant remember what it was now. That was many beers ago.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

I am Cornholio. You must obay me. Smoke more weed. Heh Heh fire Fire Fire s cool heh heh


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 14, 2009)

I need tp for my bunghole!!! huh huh


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Now where's lil' ole 2Doggy?..

I think someone started a thread, then fell asleep amidst her piles and piles of sticky bud, hhhhmmmmmmmm??

oh..and SpearChucker...you said "snatch"..huh huh huh


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Oct 15, 2009)

i has 1 aslo.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

munches eating cheeto puffs! cant stop!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I just watched South Park and Butters became a pimp. Now I am watching King of the Hill and Bobby has a grow room in his closet. Sorry, I'm stoned and I just thought that was funny.:ccc:
> 
> Now Bobby has his dad at the Head Shop buying better grow lights


 
is that the episode with the roses and they think bongs are vases..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry guys I am trimming...it never ends. and remember how I thought thick buds are great?? well they are but they are a ***** to clean up...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> OMG, never saw that episode and I love KOTH. The fake city it takes place in, is a 'real' city close to where I grew up, so I am kinda partial. I still think Bevis n Butthead was modeled after an old boyfriend of mine and his buddy...
> 
> 
> I cant believe MTV isnt showing those again late night....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> I stashed two "fairly dry" hanging plants aside. Need a few days break. I am trimmed out and sooo happy with my meds. I have puffed for around 35 years. That Northern Lights has got the best mouth watering flavor i have ever had. The stone is perfect..... Silver tip, train wreck, Purple Urkle,Violator Kush,NL & some "new" Holland strain. mmmmmm Yummmm, huh? *grins


 

All I can say is WOW hehe :holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> hows the neck smokin mom?
> i too have neck/back crickin issues...
> i got an inversion table recently, i love it.
> i get all bonged up and go hang upside down for a bit,
> ...


 

brings new meaning to the term smell my fingers...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Ive arrived.
> Dont know what Im doing. Just tired and bored.
> Was thinkin bout snatchin a bud off my plant and tryin it.
> Didnt though. Couldnt decide which bud to snatch.
> ...


 

lol I was gonna say drunk or stoned? u r so funny spears. man I am already anxious for out SOA....waiting sucks.hehe


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> helo it has bean a long times sens i was on the sight.im doog gud.how are you.


 
great glad u r back...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Watching about Alligator Gar on Animal Planet 

Big old nasty prehistoric creatures...really cool shite though!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually had a bite of fried alligator at lunchtime.  Tastes like chicken.  :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

gator nuggets...sounds like it has a bite to it.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Double Dog...you gotta take the bad with the good 

All work and no play makes jack a dull pair of scissors 

Glad to hear you had a prosperous season though...pics...pics...PICS!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

harvest pics of what is clipped so far. and not jarred pic on


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Oct 15, 2009)

alligator sounds good wow u bite the skin too?


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

when I lived in Louisiana, I ate gator jerky..tastes fishy to me...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Extremely Impressive...puff puff pass:joint: :banana: :joint:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

pic on right is half my pk cupboard..I have much more to do. hubby had the nerve to say all the weed around is bothering him..never say that to a woman witg scissors in her hands.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Double Dog...what strains?
It appears you have multiple:woohoo:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

that is bubblegum and purple kush. that is about 1.75 plants right there..out of 4.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

in the closet BG on top PK on bottom..


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

I am procastinating trimming my 2 White Widows...I keep staring at my scissors trying to do a Jedi Mind Trick and convince them to trim for me 
It's not working. One is 6ft and the other is 7.5ft. I am about to feel your pain. Trim...Trim...Trim...etc. Alcohol on the blades...wipe...dry and back on the horse and Trim. 
I think I will wait until the morning after a few Red Bulls and a :bong2: 

Yeah...that's what I'll do...huh huh huh, yeah, huh huh huh!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

its fun to get hash off the blades tho..I dont do a whole plant at once just the most ready that i can trim at a time..I am contemplating doing some more tonight..


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I love the pic on the left...read what the box above it says


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

I did ...thought it was funny. and it wasnt easy imo..


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

How do you make Hash off the blades...I am either lazy or I just do not know 
Do you use bubble bags with you trim excess? I am interested in this aspect of the trim. Ebay has them...any suggestions you guys/gals????


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

nope it is just on the blades. I scrape it and smoke it..soo good so many trichs and nice and thick I save it in a jar.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

my trimmings will be keef prob not hash.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 15, 2009)

Yall should just order an electric bonzi trimmer for 20 bucks.

Kids today... So lazy.
Back when I was young. We didnt even have scissors. We had to walk miles to the nearest goat.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Is that the family Christmas Tree on the top right:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

nope it is my box of wrapping paper for chirtmas..I love boxes and reuse them constantly.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey ther SC...I had to walk to the store barefoot, uphill and through the snow(while blazed) to get those scissors


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Yall should just order an electric bonzi trimmer for 20 bucks.
> 
> Kids today... So lazy.
> Back when I was young. We didnt even have scissors. We had to walk miles to the nearest goat.


 
 what interest did you have in a goat, and walking miles for it..:holysheep:


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with the re-using of anything. My wife thinks I am a little extreme, but I tell her we need to leave as little of a carbon footprint as possible...she agrees totally. Not to the extreme as to unwrap a gift and re-use the paper 

It is all relevant in the big green picture though.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> what interest did you have in a goat, and walking miles for it..:holysheep:


 
:spit: I'll bet the goat wears lipstick too:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

high heels..maybe some perfume..she seemed so sophisticated to a man without shoes..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> I agree with the re-using of anything. My wife thinks I am a little extreme, but I tell her we need to leave as little of a carbon footprint as possible...she agrees totally. Not to the extreme as to unwrap a gift and re-use the paper
> 
> It is all relevant in the big green picture though.


 
I dont reuse the wrap but I do recycle it with my paper, I will reuse perfectly good gift bags tho.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 15, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> :spit: I'll bet the goat wears lipstick too:hubba:




How did you know? Was it those lipstick stains around your zipper that gave it away?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhh spears is striking back...no more f-ing around. he's taking the goat by the horns.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Re-using the gift bag is common practice in our family...I have seen gift gags come full circle several times.
Years ago when the nuclear family was much larger, picking a name and buying a gift was a way to not feel obliged to spend too much money on a family member and a way for the family to burn 4 hours on Christmas Day before supper. Well, this pack of Old Spice stuff was passed around the gift circle for 5 years...pretty funny how that happened.
To this day...it is a comical topic around the hollidays!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I found her....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> Re-using the gift bag is common practice in our family...I have seen gift gags come full circle several times.
> Years ago when the nuclear family was much larger, picking a name and buying a gift was a way to not feel obliged to spend too much money on a family member and a way for the family to burn 4 hours on Christmas Day before supper. Well, this pack of Old Spice stuff was passed around the gift circle for 5 years...pretty funny how that happened.
> To this day...it is a comical topic around the hollidays!!


 

I like old spice...I think hubby wears the deodorant.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  No horns though!!!

It wasn't the lipstick around my zipper...it was the lipstick in your pocket!!!


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

2 Dog..you said, "he's _taking _the goat"...... huh huh huh

(I could find veiled sexual inuendos all night like my fave..Butthead)


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

oh my...... :holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

It's all  about the big teets...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 15, 2009)

So 2Dog was googling pictures of goats with lipstick.

I hope your comp never gets confiscated. And if it does. Please tell me the hearing date cause I want to sit in on the explanation of that one.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

I will simply state I have no shame..honesty is the best policy.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey hey what do you say
Someone took your plans away
So whats all the fuss
There aint nobody that spies like us


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I was just downstairs in the "lair" thinking...and I was thinking without curse words...

I realized the other day, that since joining this site and not being allowed to curse, I actually swear less..

and I don't really swear in my head or when I talk to myself anymore..(yes, I talk to myself...)

funny...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

sometimes I swear sometimes I dont. unfortunately when I do I like the f word..same as my momma lol!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

course I dont yell...so I love my cussing especially in undertones.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I get to where I can totally just let off a stream that would make your eyes water...

like the father in "A Christmas Story"..only with real swears....

bad Superbaby!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

ahh thats ur name? I thought it was ur kids nickname. I would feel weird calling u superbaby.. I imagine u running around the house in a cape and a large diaper...saving pot plants from water leaks.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

cmd420...are you a Lebowski Urban Achiever 

"The dude will not stand for this aggression, man"


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

this pk is giving me the munchies...these almonds are so good...hmmmm


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

night everyone sweet dreams..see you tomorrow.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Never fear my little wet plant...SUPERBABY is here!

Actually..I used to work security at the Fillmore in SF and I kind of look like Clark Kent (without the glasses) with a curl in the front...so I got the affectionate nickname of "superman" or "soup" for short...

anyways...I used to bring my little boy in sometimes to watch them setup and hang out with the O G's that have worked there FOREVER...

when it became known he was my little boy, the nickname of "superbaby" was assigned to him....

I just like it too..no diapers though

And yes...I am one of the "Lebowski Urban Achievers".."and proud we are of all of them".....

You're the first one to know that the Dude really does abide!!

That movie was based on an actual person in LA...don't remember if his nickname was "dude" also, but there is a guy out there with a rug with pee on it


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey 2Dog, i found a flaw in one of your sig quotes.

Two words:
Body paint!!!! 

and with that, i bid you all good night.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 15, 2009)

Peace Out Chicken Phats..I have a date with a tree stand in the AM...hopefully Venison Kielbasa by next weekend


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

ucan does that mean u r trimming a plant and go hunting...then making sausage? :huh: :ccc: :confused2: :48:  smokey time people!


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Indeed 2Dog!

I have been smoking less these days so now when I smoke, I get hiiiiiigh for a while..niiice!

I've got this great mix that my friend gave me..it's like a total even split :50% indica and 50% sativa..soo well done and cured correctly..."I get high with a little help from my friends"



oh yeah..."chicken phats", ucan? I love it..I gotta start using that one


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello peeps.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Indeed 2Dog!
> 
> I have been smoking less these days so now when I smoke, I get hiiiiiigh for a while..niiice!
> 
> ...


 

sounds good...I am still trimming. lol. I wouldnt try that one on the wifey...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

captain1 said:
			
		

> Hello peeps.


 
hey cap. hows it going. smoking anything good tonight?


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Im out... so besides cigs nope. Very soon some will be done got some skunk haze drying


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sounds good...I am still trimming. lol. I wouldnt try that one on the wifey...


 
good call


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

pop it in the micro after brekaing some up and u can smoke right now.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I know was being patient plus as hard as it is to believe my lungs are still cashed from my bday


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

I cannot believe how much keef boxes cost and the men around me are too lazy to make one..I could try but it would not be pretty. I got an a in woodshop but the teacher liked me. I was so bad instead of putting me in advanced wood he made me his ta...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

captain1 said:
			
		

> I know was being patient plus as hard as it is to believe my lungs are still cashed from my bday


 
well the ciggs wont help that...they tear me up and I smoke pot a lot.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 15, 2009)

got s sweet cloner im building with little sprinklers and bubblers should be doing a diy but I think there is enough already.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey 2dog look around your area cigar shops for cigar boxes with a wood divider between layers of cigars. open lid wrap with silk screen and you have a kif box.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks ozzy!!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 16, 2009)

Double Dog...my trimming is done on my first plant!!


I finished tonight...I will hopefully harvest a Whitetail by the end of the weekend...then it is Sausage/Kielbasa/Bratwurst making 

Can't beat growing your own grass and harvesting your own proteins!!!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 16, 2009)

I posted pics on the Outdoor Thread


----------

